# Permanent intermittent



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Can you have a real full time job on top of being a permanent intermittent police officer?

Such as a set schedule and the town will call you on weekends and when your not at work sort of like a volunteer firefighter


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Rufus Teague said:


> Can you have a real full time job on top of being a permanent intermittent police officer?
> 
> Such as a set schedule and the town will call you on weekends and when your not at work sort of like a volunteer firefighter


A Permanent Intermittent Officer, is a civil service classification for Reserve Officer. Some departments, require you to work X amount of hours per week or per month or as needed. It varies from PD to PD. You should ask the appointing authority these questions about obligations for hours. If I were you, I would definitely get a full time job. A reserve is a non-benefited position, which means, zero health insurance or benefits. Unless you're 21 and live at home with zero bills. Some PI's work details, some sit the desk, some patrol. some don't.


----------

